# Joe Biden Sexual Assault Accuser Tara Reade Files Criminal Complaint



## morvoran (Apr 14, 2020)

Well, well, well.....  I guess before the days of smelling little girls, liking kids bouncing on his lap and rubbing his leg hairs, and giving unwanted shoulder rubs to women, ol' Sleepy Joe was a little more aggressive in his exploits.

Funny how this story isn't being covered by the MSM as much as the Brett Kavanaugh fiasco (or is being covered up by them?).  Could it be because the accused is a democrat running for office?  Who knows.  All I know is that if you are part of the #metoo movement or feel that *ALL* women need to be believed regardless if their allegations are vetted, you are helping to elect a rapist into the white house if you vote for, endorse, or just support Biden.  If you don't feel that all women should be believed and still support Biden, then shame on you for trying to put an alleged rapist into the white house.


Source: https://www.newsweek.com/joe-biden-sexual-assault-police-tara-reade-1497391

A woman has filed a police report claiming that presidential candidate Joe Biden sexually assaulted her in 1993, according to reports.

Tara Reade filed a criminal complaint with the Washington Metropolitan Police Department of accusing the 2020 Democratic nomination of pushing her against the wall in a Senate corridor and penetrating her with his fingers, according to Business Insider.

The alleged incident occurred while Reade was working as a Senate staffer for Biden nearly 30 years ago.

Reade first made the claims against Biden last month. In a tweet, Reade thanked those who helped her come forward with the allegations, as well as "luminaries" who have supported her such as Susan Sarandon, John Cusack, and Rose McGowan.

Reade also confirmed that the statute of limitations around the claims against Biden have passed.

"I filed a police report for safety reasons only. All crim [sic] stats beyond limitations. Gratitude for all who have stood by me," Reade tweeted.

Reade also referenced scrutiny she received after it emerged she wrote a blog post in 2018 praising Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "compassionate, caring, visionary leader." The blog post has since been deleted and she has distanced herself from the remarks.

"I have been smeared and called vile names by Biden supporters. I was also accused of being called a Russian agent. I am not," Reade tweeted. "I will continue to speak out."

Speaking to _Newsweek_, Reade said she decided to come forward with the claims against Biden to ensure that "powerful men" are held accountable for their actions.

"I was trying to have a deeper conversation about sexual harassment in the workplace and powerful men," Reade said. "I'm not going to get traditional justice, like with [Harvey] Weinstein's case. I'm looking for something more existential-to not have to keep a secret because it's somebody powerful."

In a statement at the time, Biden's team denied the accusations against him.

"Women have a right to tell their story, and reporters have an obligation to rigorously vet those claims," said Deputy Campaign Manager and Communications Director Kate Bedingfield. "We encourage them to do so, because these accusations are false."

Marianne Baker, who served as executive assistant to then-Senator Biden from 1982 to 2000, also rejected the claims.

"In all my years working for Senator Biden, I never once witnessed, or heard of, or received, any reports of inappropriate conduct, period-not from Ms Reade, not from anyone," she told _Newsweek._

"These clearly false allegations are in complete contradiction to both the inner workings of our Senate office and to the man I know and worked so closely with for almost two decades."

Biden's office and the Washington Metropolitan Police Department have been contacted for comment.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2020)

So it looks like this election will be fought between two men accused of sexual assault

Great


----------



## morvoran (Apr 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> So it looks like this election will be fought between two men accused of sexual assault
> 
> Great


Trump was only accused by that nutcase lady who thought "rape is sexy".  Trump, also, only said that women would let him grab them by the pussy, while Biden went fingers deep without asking.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Trump was only accused by that nutcase lady who thought "rape is sexy".  Trump, also, only said that women would let him grab them by the pussy, while Biden when fingers deep without asking.


In either case what I said is true

Our country is screwed

Two guys both accused of sexual assault


----------



## morvoran (Apr 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Our country is screwed


  No, no, we will get over the Chinese virus fiasco, our economy will bounce back stronger than it was before the pandemic, Trump will be re-elected, the republicans will win back the House and keep the Senate, and the US will be greater then it ever was.  There's nothing to be worried about, you'll see.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2020)

morvoran said:


> No, no, we will get over the Chinese virus fiasco, our economy will bounce back stronger than it was before the pandemic, Trump will be re-elected, the republicans will win back the House and keep the Senate, and the US will be greater then it ever was.  There's nothing to be worried about, you'll see.


Well it's still a bad precedent for women in this country

Either way the highest office in the land will be held by a man accused of sexual assault

This election just shows the sexism inherent in our society


----------



## Seliph (Apr 14, 2020)

Funny how some people only believe rape accusations when it benefits their politics.

That being said, it's been known for a while that there's been some sexual misconduct floating around Biden. He's also gone on record for being racist so this is nothing new.

I'm *so *glad that this year will be the first time I get to vote and I have to choose between two people with multiple sexual assault/misconduct allegations against them. Thanks, America!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Funny how some people only believe rape accusations when it benefits their politics.
> 
> That being said, it's been known for a long time that Biden has sexually assaulted people. He's also gone on record for being racist so this is nothing new.
> 
> I'm *so *glad that this year will be the first time I get to vote and I have to choose between two people with multiple sexual assault/misconduct allegations against them. Thanks, America!


Very very sorry state of affairs and sign of the times


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Trump was only accused by that nutcase lady who thought "rape is sexy".  Trump, also, only said that women would let him grab them by the pussy, while Biden went fingers deep without asking.



Well well well, when it's a democrat the accusations are real but when it's Donald Gump they're all fake huh. Funny that. It's almost as if you're politicizing sexual assault and you don't actually give a fuck about sexual assault victims. Makes me wonder how much sexual harassment you have in your past too.

How you still have thread posting priviliges is beyond me. @x65943 take one look at the threads he has started and tell me that should continue...


----------

